# Pending purchase - NEED Cansiter Filter feedback asap!!



## realestateguy (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey Folks,
about to make a purchase of a c360 Marineland, a Fluval 305 or an Eheim Pro 2224 for a 30 high that is about to grow to a 75 gallon a couple of months.

If you have had leakage issues or "floods" in your homes please post. All good and bad feedback welcome.

Thanks

RealEstateGuy


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been using the C360 on my 60gallon tanks for at least a year now...No problem at all. Easy to clean as well. The flow rate is pretty awesome.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

for a 75 I'd go with the 405 instead of the 305 you will wish you did if you don't. I've only had fluvals but I hear over and over again that eheim is the king when it comes to canisters. what ever you go with don't buy the mininum.


----------



## bourgoine (Jul 16, 2008)

I have also been using a Marineland C360 for about 6 months now and have had no problems with it. Its easy to clean and set up. They also come with all the filter media that you need to get it started so you wont have that extra start up cost like you do with most other filters for the media. It comes with 2 Filter Pads, 3 Bags of Carbon (which I replaced with extra bio balls), 180 bio balls, ceramic rings, and a water polishing pad. Not bad considering if you go with another brand you could be looking at spending $50 to $100 extra for filter media. So I hope this at least gives you some information on at least one of the filters on your list. I really can't say anything about the other filters as I have not used any of them before.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a Marineland C360 on my 60 gallon. I am very happy with it. I would not consider it enough for a 75 gallon though . . .

I have a C-220 on my 30 gallon tank and it's great, too.

I have a Fluval 205 on a different 30 gallon and it's insufficient.

I've had not maintenance probelms on any of my filters and all have been going for one year or more.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Real Estate Guy, I had a similar question for a 75 gal just recently and received a number of interesting options from several members. Check it out. Good luck.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

i would go with a Fluval as well. I have 2 405's and a 305 currently, and love them. I have had two eheims (2028 Pro II and the 2229 wet/dry) and are made VERY well, however my pro II leaked like a siv when the power was off. I have read many reports on that as well. they would both crack or break after a while as well. I believe this is due to the hard plastic used, where the fluval is more flexible. I have had NO problems with the Fluvals, plus the skimmer works AWESOME! I did also try the skimmer when had my eheims and the eheim skimmer is not that great.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I would go with the C360. I have all the filters that you mentioned and the C360 is the best by far!


----------



## realestateguy (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for all of the feedback. I truly appreciate it. Never have used a canister before and think its time now with the amount of fish that will in my tank going forward.

Has anyone had any major flooding or leaks with one particular brand?


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

realestateguy said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback. I truly appreciate it. Never have used a canister before and think its time now with the amount of fish that will in my tank going forward.
> 
> Has anyone had any major flooding or leaks with one particular brand?


however my pro II leaked like a siv when the power was off. I have read many reports on that as well; that is the eheim 2028


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

realestateguy said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback. I truly appreciate it. Never have used a canister before and think its time now with the amount of fish that will in my tank going forward.
> 
> Has anyone had any major flooding or leaks with one particular brand?


I would strongly reccomend the reviews section of this site. Very helpful.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Please check this out regarding the C360. IMO, it is *BY FAR* a better filter than the Fluval 05 series.

click here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=1265321#1265321


----------



## cabinetmkr39 (Dec 11, 2006)

I M O the RENA is a better deal then those other filters. I own a fluval 405 that loose its flow very quickly. JMO


----------



## Our_Tanks (Jan 6, 2009)

Im a marineland fan, i had a 350 and it did crack, but that was my fault, it was making a noise and i ignored it like dumby, till it cracked, but other than that it was a great filter.

(the impeller was off center and beating on the side of the plastic, until the plastic cracked - a problem which could have been avoided had i paid attention to the noise)


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

I would suggest you buy a Eheim 2217 from DR. foster and smith, It comes with everything including quick disconnects, pads and media for $136. search item # CK-910098.

They might charge you shipping if so then do a google search and see if you can find a free shipping code.

just an idea.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

> I M O the RENA is a better deal then those other filters. I own a fluval 405 that loose its flow very quickly. JMO


I tried the Rena XP3, but I thought it was loud. And it was not the spraybar hum either, because I didnt use the spraybar. I just hung the outlet in the tank. I have not experienced the loss of flow for the 405 that you are referring to, however, it seems right that if a filter is doing it's job, it will eventually get clogged and would signal a time to change media out. I don't own stock in Fluvlal/Hagen or anything, and don't think they are better in EVERY way than other filters, but having owned the 303 back in the day, and a couple of Eheims, I must say the NEW Fluvals are a solid choice. I have not tried the Marineland canisters, but I used to own a couple of the penguin 330's and thought those were excellent HOB's. I bought and returned the Emporer 400 because I thought they took a step backwards on that. From what I have read, there is a noticeable quality increase from the 404's to the 405's so those of you judging the new Fluvals based on experience with the last model MAY be doing so without complete information. I do agree that you can't go wrong with the eheim classics. From what I have seen, the only negatives are that takes a little extra effort to clean.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I have running currently:
Rena XP3, working good for about 3 years, lately had to work with it some, it was sucking air.
Magnun 350, about 7 years old, had to replace the impeller housing recently, it was cracked.
Fluval 304, which I got THIRD hand-don't know how old, I've had it for several years- a solid
workhorse
Magnum 360, about a year old, no problems, didn't want to pay $$ for customized filter media,
bought bulk polyfill and cut to fit. The plastic housing seems a little flimsy.
A Hydor cannister, don't know what modlel, another 3rd hand filter, works good, hard to clean,
it's a pain to get the top off.
What will I buy next? I may try a Fluval 5 series, just to see how I like it, but if the price is right
I would buy another Marineland 360.
J


----------

